

Ask HN: How to make the area "around" a site clickable? - brandnewlow

Check out http://www.collegehumor.com/ and hover over the empty space in the gutters to the side of the main content.  That whole space is clickable sending you off to the advertiser for that day.  What are some good ways of making the entire area _around_ a site clickable?  I'm playing around with a few but not seeing any one standout approach.
======
jacquesm
I've made you a little demo, I think this is the most universal way to do it:

<http://ww.com/mousedown.html>

good luck!

Btw, such 'garbage clicks' are an excellent way to get rid of your
advertisers.

~~~
brandnewlow
Ha. Duly noted. Thanks for posting this, too. How would I set this js to apply
only to the regions outside a site?

~~~
jacquesm
By checking if any object is located under the mouse pointer in the event
handler.

------
flooha
This practice seriously pisses me off. I really hope it doesn't catch on...

